# yard sale



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Come down and sell some hunting and/or fishing gear or whatever you want to get rid of. empty the attic or garage and make some holiday dollars


View attachment 16819


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

looking forward to seeing everyone from P&S down here


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Wish I could attend the yard sale! I did for the first time visit the Outpost about a week ago while in the neighborhood. Sorry I missed you but I did meet and talked to Ned, a nice guy for sure!

P&S members if you haven't stopped at the Outpost I highly recommend doing so. Nice folks and a nice B&T store!!
I'll be seeing them next October!


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

Couple questions for you.
1. can I sell guns ? 
2. any chance of selling off shore gear.
Rods/reels, flying gaff, lures, fighting belt etc.
retired here and wont be needing my off shore stuff.

Wife says no more off shore boats. 
Actually says no more boats but we will see.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Plenty of offshore guys around here to buy stuff. 
I'm always looking for offshore stuff as well, PM me what you have ans I will see if i could use it.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Bring whatever you got. I dont know about selling guns. Dont know what the laws are. I will be selling fishing stuff, home decorations, toys, remote control boats, power tools...all kinds of stuff. I might even sell my 75 gallon aquarium with stand and 2 filters


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

if we get a good turnout we might even extend it to sunday


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

The Skink said:


> Bring whatever you got. I dont know about selling guns. Dont know what the laws are. I will be selling fishing stuff, home decorations, toys, remote control boats, power tools...all kinds of stuff. I might even sell my 75 gallon aquarium with stand and 2 filters


Just moved here from Delaware.
I Was hoping you knew the rules for selling guns.
Seem to be different from one place to the next. 
If the outpost doesn't have a problem with it i'll try to look up the rules.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

joek said:


> Just moved here from Delaware.
> I Was hoping you knew the rules for selling guns.
> Seem to be different from one place to the next.
> If the outpost doesn't have a problem with it i'll try to look up the rules.


Call up local PD.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> Call up local PD.


Good Idea.
An on line check says no background check required for private sales.
Better safe than wrong. I'll make the call.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Plenty of offshore guys around here to buy stuff.
> I'm always looking for offshore stuff as well, PM me what you have ans I will see if i could use it.


pm sent, I think.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Would anyone be buying bucktails if I brought some down there?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

i will. i like you designs


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

SmoothLures-I saw some pics. of your bucktails on the Rod/Lure Builders tab and they were nicely done. Have you experimented with any over head designs?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mmayfield said:


> SmoothLures-I saw some pics. of your bucktails on the Rod/Lure Builders tab and they were nicely done. Have you experimented with any over head designs?


Whatcha mean overhead designs?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

my girlfriend is gonna be selling some jewellery too so bring the ladies


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a reminder about tomorrows yard sale here at the store. Bring whatever you have and sell it here in our parking lot or stop by and browse the vendors. Hope to see most of you here. I'll be selling some fishing gear, home décor, toys, Christmas decorations, power tools and much more
View attachment 16994


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Well how did it go? we will be down the end of the week hate I missed a sale like that one, fishing and outdoors stuff and sfuff for the wife to check out while you look ideal sale sounds to me like


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

The sale was a total success. I would personally like to thank all that participated, vendors and shoppers. I personally had a good day. sold most of my excess fishing gear and alot of home decor and Christmas decorations. We may look into doing it again real soon


----------

